# Exposition  **not work safe**



## Meysha (Sep 3, 2005)

hahaha... well it's not worksafe if you're a dog.







ok so it's a blooper, but it's still so cute!!






It looks like he's laughing at me!


----------



## Meysha (Sep 3, 2005)

ok so my dog should officially go into the dog-porn industry.... if that even exists... omg I don't want to know.

Look at his sexy puppy dog eyes in this one. Awwwww.


----------



## jdnakis35891 (Sep 15, 2005)

Your dog is so cute, he has a big head in more ways than one.


----------



## photong (Sep 16, 2005)

hahaha!! lol


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 16, 2005)

i clicked on this cause it said not work safe..and im looking at dog balls. thanks meysha.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Sep 16, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i clicked on this cause it said not work safe..and im looking at dog balls. thanks meysha.



that makes 2 of us


----------



## Meysha (Sep 28, 2005)

hehehe i forgot I posted these pics, and just stumbled across them again.

Sorry about that matt! But you see, what you can do, is download them and save them untill you get a little girl puppy dog. Then you can show her these when she gets lonely. Awwwwww.


----------



## steve817 (Sep 29, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i clicked on this cause it said not work safe..and im looking at dog balls. thanks meysha.


 
At least you didn't have to look at the pink thing.


----------



## jadin (Sep 30, 2005)

I can't resist. It's just too fitting. (I'll remove if i'm hijacking)

14mb video
http://www.pepper-land.net/bin/Triumph-at-Westminster-part3.mpg


----------



## Meysha (Sep 30, 2005)

HahHahah!! Jadin that was hilarious! 

it took a while to download, but I'm in such a stupid mood at the moment, I loved that!


----------



## steve817 (Oct 1, 2005)

Triumph Rules


----------



## steve817 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is another one titled "8 Nipples"  They did it about the time Eminem's  movie          "8 Miles"  came out. Sorry about it looping like it does but it's the only site I could find where they had the whole clip.

http://www.devilducky.com/media/5623/


----------



## Karalee (Nov 1, 2005)

at least you can get your dog to LOOK at the camera!

Dogs rule


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 3, 2005)

He looks like my puppy "Turbo". Sooo Cute.


----------



## Alison (Nov 3, 2005)

I love these! Thanks for the chuckle


----------

